# Latex Problem ! LaTeX Error: Command \Telefon already define

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mit installiertem Texlife 2008 folgendes Problem:

```
(/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/marvosym/marvosym.sty

Package: marvosym 2006/05/11 v2.1 Martin Vogel's Symbols font definitions

! LaTeX Error: Command \Telefon already defined.

Or name \end... illegal, see p.192 of the manual.

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.

Type H <return> for immediate help.
```

Kann da jemand helfen?

Habe folgendes Beispiel aus dem Internet:

```

\documentclass[11pt]{g-brief}

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage{ngerman}

\usepackage{enumerate}

\usepackage{eurosym}

\lochermarke

\faltmarken

\fenstermarken

\trennlinien

\Name                {Max Mustermann}

\Strasse             {Musterstraße 12}

\Zusatz              {}

\RetourAdresse       {}

\Ort                 {80808 München}

\Land                {}

\Telefon             {5553131}

\Telefax             {5553132}

\Telex               {}

\HTTP                {}

\EMail               {}

\Bank                {Deutsche Blutbank}

\BLZ                 {1010001}

\Konto               {2020002}

\Unterschrift        {Max Mustermann}

\Postvermerk         {}

\Adresse             {Adalbert Bertram\\

                      Caesarplatz 27\\

                      10020 Hamburg

                      }

\Betreff             {Mieterhöhung}

\Datum               {\today}

\IhrZeichen          {200/05 G1}

\IhrSchreiben        {05.05.2002}

\MeinZeichen         {HRB3/5}

\Anrede              {Sehr geehrter Herr Bertram,}

\Gruss               {Mit freundlichen Grüßen}{1cm}

\Anlagen             {}

\Verteiler           {}

%\klassisch %-> altes Kopfzeilenformat, Betr.: vor Betreff und Unterschrift kursiv und in Klammern

%\unserzeichen %-> "Unser Zeichen" statt "Mein Zeichen"

\begin{document}

\begin{g-brief}

da seit meiner letzten Mieterhöhung bereits zwei Wochen vergangen sind, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen,

Ihre Miete ab dem 01.06.2002 um weitere 200,-\euro\ anzuheben.

\end{g-brief}

\end{document}

\endinput

```

Danke schon mal...für jeden Tipp

G. R.

----------

## mv

Zunächst mal eine generelle Bemerkung: g-brief würde ich nicht mehr benutzen, da gibt es inzwischen Besseres (srclettr2: texdoc scrguide). Offensichtlich verträgt sich g-brief nicht mit dem Paket "marvosym", weil beide den Makro "\Telefon" definieren wollen.

Ich vermute mal, dass in Deinem Beispiel "marvosym" von "eurosym" geladen wird (das habe ich aber nicht überprüft).

Mit anderen Worten: eurosym kannst Du nicht "sauber" zusammen mit g-brief nutzen. (Aber wie gesagt: g-brief ist ohnehin veraltet).

Natürlich kann man hacken und die Definition von eurosym umlenken: Statt \usepackage{eurosymm} kannst Du so etwas versuchen (ungetestet):

```
\let\TelefonGBrief\Telefon

\let\Telefon\undefined

\usepackage{eurosym}

\let\TelefonMarvosym\Telefon

\let\Telefon\TelefonGBrief
```

Erklärung: \TelefonGBrief speichert den "alten" Wert von \Telefon. Danach wird die Definition von \Telefon gelöscht, so dass das \usepackage{eurosym} den Macro \Telefon auf seine Art definieren kann. Dieser Macro wird dann unter dem Namen \TelefonMarvosym gespeichert (so dass Du bei Bedarf mit \TelefonMarvosym auf das "Telefonsymbol" zugreifen kannst). Die letzte Zeile schließlich setzt \Telefon wieder auf die ursprüngliche Bedeutung (von g-brief) zurück.

Aber wie gesagt: Das ist ein Hack. Die sauberere Methode ist, das Paket eurosym nicht zu benutzen (Wozu brauchst Du das überhaupt? Das Euro-Symbol hast Du unter utf8 doch sowieso!). Oder noch besser: Benutze eben gleich die moderne Brief-Klasse scrlettr2 (wobei die allerdings ganz anders benutzt werden muss - texdoc scrguide klärt auf).

----------

